# Golden Cobra (Channa Aurantimaculata)



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Been a while since I posted in this quiet place.

Sorry to see you lost your babies cobrafox









Here a few update shots of my Golden Cobra (Channa Aurantimaculata) or Captain Grump.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

That guy is a beauty!!!! Damn I am jealous!! The coloring is amazing!! Does he have a bad attitude?

Yeah it sucks the Cobras died but I have about 30 more coming in a few weeks so I will be stocked up!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah that's got some very dope colors  i love it!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Creeeeeeepy as hell, but really nice looking I guess, beauty for you to own!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

what an amazing channa! feeding video







?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol i second the feeding video notion

that be cool


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Feeding is just kind of Whoosh gone really, it's over in a flash.

He can get a bit of an attitude, he flares at me all the time, one day he must have decided he was well hungry. As I opened the lid he jumped out and grabbed on to my finger. I was a little shocked and had to stop my first reaction of shaking my hand as he would have flown across the room.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

How big is he here?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

damn he is a beauty! love the coloration.


----------

